# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  adoption chien

## Valérie1

Bonjour,

Suite à la perte très récente de mon loulou, je cherche à adopter, je n'ai pas de préférence de race, taille, âge, j'aimerais simplement qu'il ou elle soit compatible à la vie en appartement (en sachant qu'on a de belles balades dans le coin) et qu'il ou elle soit indifférent aux chats (j'ai 2 minettes, une de 3 ans qui connait bien les chiens, une autre de 10 ans qui est plus hargneuse si le chien s'approche trop)
j'ai 3 adultes à la maison, mes filles ce qui fait que le chien ou chienne ne restera pas seul très longtemps dans la journée
j'ai conscience de ce qu'implique l'adoption d'un animal et plus encore lorsqu'il s'agit d'un sauvetage
j'ai eu 3 chiens dans ma vie (j'ai 51 ans)
la première trouvée dans la rue gardée jusqu'à ses 17 ans
la deuxième adoptée à l'âge de 10 ans gardée jusqu'à ses 17 ans et demi
et mon dernier malheureusement que je n'aurais gardé que 3 ans, il avait des soucis neuros et cardiaques, adopté à l'âge estimé de 7 ans.



Merci de vos retours et aide

----------

